# MAXPEDITIONS new "Grimlock" gear Carabiner! And new '06 catalog!



## KDOG3 (Jan 8, 2006)

Check it out yo!

http://www.maxpedition.com/product/product_grimloc.htm

The new 2006 catalog is out too!


----------



## m209 (Jan 10, 2006)

the tactical attaches are new:

http://www.maxpedition.com/catalog/catalog_full/2122.jpg

They look similar to the ones built for countycomm


neatfreak organizer is new:

http://www.maxpedition.com/catalog/catalog_full/2324.jpg



http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 10, 2006)

Grilmlocks aren't by Maxpedition, they were designed for the US Military to fit into the PALS/MOLLE webbing and manufactured by ITW Nexus.

I have a few and they're pretty nice.

Supply Captain has Grimlocks for a cheaper price 

Geoff


----------



## Malpaso (Jan 10, 2006)

GeoffChan said:


> Grilmlocks...I have a few and they're pretty nice.



From the pics on Supply Captain, they look a little bulky, in that they appear to stick out from the pack enough to catch on things. Do you find that to be a problem?


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 11, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> From the pics on Supply Captain, they look a little bulky, in that they appear to stick out from the pack enough to catch on things. Do you find that to be a problem?




I haven't had that problem yet...

geoff


----------



## m209 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm suprised by the introductions of two new tactical attache. The old MPB seems to be a better bag. I was hoping for new backpack offerings. There's a lot of backpack offerings but I am looking for something in between a condor 2 & vulture 2. 




http://nbox00.tripod.com


----------



## JohnG710 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. Any idea of when these items will ship?


----------



## Chingyul (Feb 11, 2006)

So is there a difference between the ones made by maxpedition and the ones at supply captain?


----------



## John N (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone post pictures of the Grimlocs? It's hard to get a good idea of size and real world uses from the pictures on Maxpedition's site.

Thanks,

-john


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 11, 2006)

Dan Ching said:


> So is there a difference between the ones made by maxpedition and the ones at supply captain?



The only difference is the price.

Geoff


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 11, 2006)

John N said:


> Can someone post pictures of the Grimlocs? It's hard to get a good idea of size and real world uses from the pictures on Maxpedition's site.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -john



Grimlocs compared to an AA Battery

Grimlocs in Use 

both pics are 1280 x 1024

Geoff


----------



## CLHC (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow! I must say those GrimLocks are something. . .By the way, nice pictures Geoff!


----------



## John N (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! That helps a lot!

BTW, what pack is that?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 12, 2006)

John, my pack is from a local mob called Platypus Outdoors, it's called the S.P.U.R - Tropical, nice day pack 

Platypus Packs 

Geoff


----------

